# Neues Mainboard, kein Bild - Kein Beep



## WerRock (8. August 2011)

Huhu

hab seit gestern Abend mein neues Mainboard sowie einen neuen CPU.

Es handelt sich hierbei um folgendes :

XFX nFocre 780i SLI
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica, sans-serif]Intel Quad QX6700

Grafikkarte :
Gigabyte GTX 460

Netzteil :

Enermax EG701AX-VHSFMA Rot PC Netzteil ATX 600W PFC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör ( mit einem 8 PIN Stecker für das Mainboard )

Zu meinem Problem :

hab alles eingebaut, die Netzteilkabel alle angeschlossen, 8 Pin stecker für den CPU sowie das dickere ding ( 24v oder so heißt das ).
Eine kleine LED leuchtet am Mainboard blau.

So, Graka angeschlossen, 2x6Pin stecker angeschlossen und läuft alles.

Ram eingesteckt und schon kann es losgehen.

Hab den PC gestartet in voller hoffnung den mal richtig zu testen und alles, jeddoch bootet er nicht.
Es kommt nichtmal ein Beep, auch wenn ich den RAM nicht eingesteckt habe

Das komische ist noch, das auf den Mainboard Display "FF" steht, das soweit heißt wie Alles ok, oder irre ich mich da?

Bin echt am verzweifeln, versuche seit heute morgen da alles herum aber es will einfach nichts funktionieren.

Falls es wichtig ist. Ich hab einen Acer X223w

Alle lüfter drehen sich beim starten, 2 weitere LED's leuchten auf dem Mainboard, ein paar LED's leuchten auf der Graka scheint alles zu funktionieren, kriege halt kein bild.

Hab schon einen CMOS Reset durchgeführt ( die Jumper variante ) es hat leider auch nicht funktioniert.

Ich hoffe mir kann man hier noch helfen.

MfG
[/FONT]


----------



## R@ven (8. August 2011)

Das klingt eigentlich so als würde alles funktionieren und es kommt nur kein Bild am Monitor an. Das heist es liegt wahrscheinlich am Monitor oder der Grafikkarte.

Überprüf mal Stecker vom Monitor ob der Ordentlich sitzt und schliess ihn mal an einem anderen Ausgang der Grafikkarte an. Ansonsten könntest du mal eine andere Grafikkarte einbauen und schauen ob du mit dieser ein Bild bekommst wenn du eine zweite hast.


----------



## Rurdo (8. August 2011)

Hallo!
Lösungsschritte:
1: DVI-Kabel wechseln
2:anderen Monitor ausprobieren
3:Andere Grafikkarte ausprobieren!


----------



## Ahab (8. August 2011)

Du hast ohne RAM kein beep? Das ist gar nicht gut, ein ziemlich sicheres Zeichen dass das Board tot ist. 

Probier auf jeden Fall Rurdos Ansatz aus, bei einem Freund mit ähnlichem Problem hat es auch geholfen, eine neue Mainboard Batterie einzusetzen. 

Wenn das alles aber nichts bringt, ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit das Board im Eimer.


----------



## Rurdo (8. August 2011)

bist du etwa mit dem Schraubenzieher(nun kommt ein kleines OT: eigentlich ist es kein Zieher, sondern ein Dreher!) übers Board gerutscht? *Dumm guck und denk: schönes Feuerwerk *


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2011)

Hast Du den CPU-Lüfter auch bei CPU_FAN am Mainboard angeschlossen? kann es sein, dass Du vom alten Mainboard noch einen Abstandhalter drin vergessen hast an einer Stelle, an der das neue Board gar kein Bohrloch hat?


----------



## Rurdo (8. August 2011)

hast du einen MB-Piepser dran? wenn nicht, steck mal einen an und höre hin ob es pieps macht... daraus lässt sich meist die fehlerquelle schliessen!


----------



## WerRock (8. August 2011)

hallo, 

danke erstmal für alle antworten.




> R@ven    AW: Neues Mainboard, kein Bild - Kein Beep
> Das klingt eigentlich so als würde alles funktionieren und es kommt  nur kein Bild am Monitor an. Das heist es liegt wahrscheinlich am  Monitor oder der Grafikkarte.
> 
> Überprüf mal Stecker vom Monitor ob der Ordentlich sitzt und schliess  ihn mal an einem anderen Ausgang der Grafikkarte an. Ansonsten könntest  du mal eine andere Grafikkarte einbauen und schauen ob du mit dieser ein  Bild bekommst wenn du eine zweite hast



Die Kabel am Monitor sitzten richtig, hab mal den Laptop angeschlossen und es funktionierte.
Andere Grafikkarte hab ich zur Zeit nicht zur Hand... Muss ich mal morgen gucken das ich eine kriege.



> Hallo!
> Lösungsschritte:
> 1: DVI-Kabel wechseln
> 2:anderen Monitor ausprobieren
> 3:Andere Grafikkarte ausprobieren!



1. Kabel öfter gewechselt
2. Mal am TV angeschlossen - "Kein Signal"
3. Werde morgen schauen das ich eine kriege




> Ahab   AW: Neues Mainboard, kein Bild - Kein Beep
> Du hast ohne RAM kein beep? Das ist gar nicht gut, ein ziemlich sicheres Zeichen dass das Board tot ist.
> 
> Probier auf jeden Fall Rurdos Ansatz aus, bei einem Freund mit ähnlichem  Problem hat es auch geholfen, eine neue Mainboard Batterie einzusetzen.
> ...



Leider kein Beep... hab die BIOS Batterie jetzt seit 19:45 raus, ich warte einfach noch ne Stunde und setzt die wieder ein



> Heute, 17:07
> Rurdo
> AW: Neues Mainboard, kein Bild - Kein Beep
> bist du etwa mit dem Schraubenzieher(nun kommt ein kleines OT:  eigentlich ist es kein Zieher, sondern ein Dreher!) übers Board  gerutscht? *Dumm guck und denk: schönes Feuerwerk *​



Ja klar!!!!! 



> Herbboy   AW: Neues Mainboard, kein Bild - Kein Beep
> Hast Du den CPU-Lüfter auch bei CPU_FAN am Mainboard angeschlossen?  kann es sein, dass Du vom alten Mainboard noch einen Abstandhalter drin  vergessen hast an einer Stelle, an der das neue Board gar kein Bohrloch  hat?​



Ja CPU-Lüfter ist an CPU_FAN am Mainboard angeschlossen.
Vom alten MB hatte ich noch Abstandshalter drin, hab sie aber wie in einer PDF Datei a Gehäuse Montiert ( Die PDF datei stammt direkt von XFX )



> Rurdo   AW: Neues Mainboard, kein Bild - Kein Beep
> hast du einen MB-Piepser dran? wenn nicht, steck mal einen an und  höre hin ob es pieps macht... daraus lässt sich meist die fehlerquelle  schliessen!​



Ich habe vom Gehäuse ein paar Kabel aber ich weiß nicht so ganz wo die dran müssen.
Da ist zB



Power SW
Reset SW


Speaker
Und sowas, hab bisher nur den Power kabel korrekt angeschlossen.
Wenn das MB tot wäre würde da doch nicht FF stehen, oder?


----------



## WerRock (9. August 2011)

Keiner mehr eine Idee?


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. August 2011)

Nun der Gehäusespeaker sollte angeschlossen sein, wenn Du was hören willst. Wie der angeschlossen wird sollte im Handbuch stehen.
MfG


----------



## WerRock (10. August 2011)

Hey

danke an alle.

Das FF beim Display der auf dem Mainboard steht, bedeutet das der CPU mit dem MB nicht Kompatibel ist.

Da war ein alter CPU drinne....

Hab da jetzt einen Intel Pentium drinne, und siehe da, es funktioniert.
Es beept auch und alles.

Hoffe kann damit für leute in Zukunft helfen =/

MFG


----------



## mae1cum77 (10. August 2011)

Danke, gut zu wissen.


----------

